# uniquely American things



## midcan5 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is/are your uniquely American images?

Uniquely American

In no particular order

The Amish living peacefully in their way
A smoke filled diner on a busy street filled with calloused hands
A tractor trailer passing a VW beetle at 75 in the middle of the night along 95
A USO bus in a hot Florida city windows open
A bicycle all decked out in red white and blue on the fourth with a girls large smile
A bum helped in from cold by a child who noticed
Volunteers signing up to help
The patience of visitors to our national treasures hot with child hanging on them in awe of it all
The Salvation Army taking a family lost for a moment and helping them along
A tall church steeple on a dirt road with little sign of anything else
A V8 engine with four barrel and no muffler filled with a bunch of kids looking cool going too fast
A worker staying late to tutor another
Stuckeys surprise packages promised to the kids to keep them quiet till the next destination
A big MAC, KFC, Dunkin donuts, drive throughs
Cruising a Bobs Big Boy
Friday dances where you only stood and the girls danced
Revving the engine and racing off the line as the light changes
Corn fields upon corn fields upon corn fields
April 15th

let me stop

It seems to me that the uniquely American things are the small things that sometimes go unnoticed.

http://www.politicalpass.com/2005/09/uniquely-american-things/


----------



## eots (Oct 3, 2007)

midcan5 said:


> What is/are your uniquely American images?
> 
> Uniquely American
> 
> ...


where the hell do you live...and in what year


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy, hard question, but my computer tells me October 03, 2007 and while a view out the windows reveals earth and sky, I live in the city of brotherly love. 

"How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are? Satchel Paige


----------



## eots (Oct 3, 2007)

midcan5 said:


> Boy, hard question, but my computer tells me October 03, 2007 and while a view out the windows reveals earth and sky, I live in the city of brotherly love.
> 
> "How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are? Satchel Paige



would that be a rose tinted window?


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> What is/are your uniquely American images?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_teen sex clubs ,gay student groups




			Revving the engine and racing off the line as the light changes
		
Click to expand...


could cause potential damage to public property and under the patriot act could be considered terrorism_


> Corn fields upon corn fields upon corn fields


_instead of wheat Fields so corporations can profit from the green ethanol scam and double the price of wheat_



> April Th
> 
> let me stop&#8230;



_please do_


> It seems to me that the uniquely American things are the small things that sometimes go unnoticed


.
_ill say_
http://www.politicalpass.com/2005/09/uniquely-american-things/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 1, 2008)

This is a tale of two Normans.  One poster is channelling Norman Rockwell, the other's channelling Norman Mailer.

I prefer the Rockwell but that's just me


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> This is a tale of two Normans.  One poster is channelling Norman Rockwell, the other's channelling Norman Mailer.
> 
> I prefer the Rockwell but that's just me



oddly enough so do I..its just I have lived many of the Rockwell scenes and lived to see them systematical perverted and eroded .. along the certainty that my child will know any of them...


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 3, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> This is a tale of two Normans.  One poster is channelling Norman Rockwell, the other's channelling Norman Mailer.
> 
> I prefer the Rockwell but that's just me



That's a nice analogy and somewhat true as I wonder if this can be re-written. So I have to think about that for a bit.


----------



## Semper Fi (Mar 25, 2008)

eots said:


> _teen sex clubs ,gay student groups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What did your parents do to you?


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2008)

What did your parents do to you?[/QUOTE]

 loved me a lot..most of the usual stuff.. shared with me there insights from a lifetime of foreign travel, military and government service


----------

